# Reprints - - Geneva and AV 1611



## JM (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone own one the reprints of either the Geneva or the AV?

http://www.prca.org/pamphlets/pamphlet_9.html

I found one from Hendrickson's [AV], any idea of the quality?

http://www.genevabible.org/Geneva.html

A Geneva update is being work on right now and will contain the notes from both the 1560 and the 1599.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a facsimile of the 1599 Geneva Bible, which I like very much.

[Edited on 3-15-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## turmeric (Mar 15, 2006)

I can't seem to get the Bible link on the second website to load. Bummer!


----------



## Randall Pederson (Apr 6, 2006)

*Don't* buy the Hendrickson AV 1611 reprint for one simple reason: It's not a reprint of AV 1611 but a reprint of a 19th-century edition of the 1611. The fonts are 19th century not 17th century.


----------



## jfschultz (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I have a facsimile of the 1599 Geneva Bible, which I like very much.
> 
> [Edited on 3-15-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I have a facsimile of the 1599 Geneva Bible, which I like very much.


What a cool facsimile. Is the quality of printing on the pages a reflection of the quality of the facsimile or is that pretty accurately show the quality of printing presses back in the 1500's?

Do the marginal notes compare well with Calvin's commentaries?


----------



## Randall Pederson (Apr 6, 2006)

I have the 1599 facsimile. CBD used to sell it for $125 or something like that. It's a nice facsimile, yes, but the printing is faded in some places, blotched in others, and the notes are sometimes hard to make out. The Geneva notes are just that---notes. They are often not in-depth. Just periodical remarks. They do not compare to Calvin's commentaries and can't. Commentaries are a different category altogether.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I once owned a (late) 17th century Geneva Bible. I don't own it any more to compare. But from what I have seen (I have a few books from the 18th century currently in my library and I have spent time in some rare book rooms, including the one at the Christian Heritage Center, which contains a number of Reformed 16th century works) I think the facsimile fairly accurately represents what the typeset looked like back then. I have never seen a 16th century work hot off the press, however. 



> Do the marginal notes compare well with Calvin's commentaries?



Calvin was one of the contributors to the annotations. They are consistent, although it correct to note that the annotations are quite abbreviated compared to Calvin's commentary. It should be noted that Francis Junius wrote the annotations on Revelation for the 1599 edition, well after Calvin passed away. You can compare the Geneva annotations and Calvin's commentaries directly.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Andrew. I read Calvin's commentaries all the time and enjoy them (I love Poole and Henry too). I knew I could get the annotations online to compare but just wanted an assessment on whether the annotations were kind of like reading Calvin's commentaries in a condensed form.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a Pilgrim Press Classic Commentary edition (paperback) faccimile reprint of the Geneva Bible's New Testament. It has a few helpful, scholarly essays prepended to the forematter.

It was with this reprint that I discovered the _editorializing_ of the Genevan notations by certain theologicallly motivated reprinters of the 20th century. A glaring example at 1 Cor. 7:14. The altered notes have made it into the popular E-sword electronic edition, without notice of such alterations (in the Biblie-info page) and only a brief "ed." at the end of the note.

I would like to see a reprint of the whole that is 100% the original.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I have a Pilgrim Press Classic Commentary edition (paperback) faccimile reprint of the Geneva Bible's New Testament. It has a few helpful, scholarly essays prepended to the forematter.
> 
> It was with this reprint that I discovered the _editorializing_ of the Genevan notations by certain theologicallly motivated reprinters of the 20th century. A glaring example at 1 Cor. 7:14. The altered notes have made it into the popular E-sword electronic edition, without notice of such alterations (in the Biblie-info page) and only a brief "ed." at the end of the note.
> ...



I too have noticed different versions of the Geneva notes floating around, and it's not something I've paid much attention to either. It was obvious to me that the E-sword notes weren't original because the spelling, etc appears to have been completely modernized.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 7, 2006)

In 1978 I obtained a 1560 Geneva facsimile published by University of Wisconsin Press. What a great resource.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 21, 2006)

Here is a press release about the 1599 Geneva Bible Restoration Project which plans to issue a new edition of the 1599 Geneva Bible in September 2006, dv.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 21, 2006)

I own a 1560 facimile by Lazarus press. Its middle eng. print, but still very enjoyable to read. It has leather wrap and is very large and heavy! You can buy a copy from greatsite.com They also sell a tooled leather version for $600, but I think that is too rich for my blood.


----------



## JM (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Here is a press release about the 1599 Geneva Bible Restoration Project which plans to issue a new edition of the 1599 Geneva Bible in September 2006, dv.



Thanks for the link, I'm going to place an order.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 26, 2006)

I have the Nelson KJV 1611 Edition, but I learned from this site -- http://www.greatsite.com/facsimile-reproductions/kingjames-1611.html -- that my edition is not a fascimile of the actual 1611:

"....Do not confuse our photographic facsimiles with small, cheap, "reprints" you may have seen. The popular Thomas Nelson "1611 Edition" mass-marketed Bible, for example, is NOT a true facsimile (nor do they claim it is). It is a totally new type setting in a strange semi-modern Roman Style Type Face without the original woodcut decorative accents or beautiful Gothic Blackletter Style Typeface found in the original. Such reprints may maintain the ancient spellings, but they do not LOOK anything like an original 1611...."

For their lowest priced version they charge $249. I'll be content with what I have.

My version is page-for-page identical -- with some small variation in the woodcut designs -- save for the typeface; the olde spelling is retained.

I appreciate having access to the site where one can see the Geneva (from your first post, Jason).

Steve


----------



## yeutter (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a reprint of the 1560 edition of the Geneva published by University of Wisconsin Press in the 1970s. It is very helpful.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hard Knox_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Thanks, I just ordered one also. It will be my next time through the Bible.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm going to get one too. Have any of you thought about contributing the $100 to become a partner:
http://www.tollelegepress.com/gb/geneva_partners.php

Seems like the difference in price when you factor in that you get a leather bible and a DVD is virtually nil. I don't know if it's vanity but it'd be cool to have my name as a partner.

Thoughts?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 27, 2006)

I went on ahead and did it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2006)

Wouldn't that be funny if a bunch of people from the PuritanBoard became partners but, instead of using their normal names, used their PuritanBoard usernames. 



> The Geneva Bible Restoration Project was made possible by
> the Grace of God and the generosity of His people...
> 
> PuritanCovenanter
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 27, 2006)

That would be cool


----------



## JM (Oct 15, 2006)

Just wanted to bring the topic up again.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 15, 2006)

It is suppose to be done sometime in November if I remember correctly.

Cool new emoticons!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 15, 2006)

I've ordered one for myself and another for my preacher. Can't wait to get my hands on it. I have a facsimile copy now. It's a bit hard on the eyes.


----------

